# Pat The Bunny's Playing Again.



## andthesaloon

Bit of old news, and a bit skeptical, but I'm sure he'll still bring the noise and can't wait to hear.


----------



## katiehabits

someone should tell him to come up to canada if he can! i can set up a tour for him, i told him this like 2 years ago in a letter whe he sent me a tape.


----------



## andthesaloon

Haha, was it one of his famous strange mix tapes?
He's in Arizona for the moment, but I can see if you two can set something up.


----------



## newlypoor

where in arizona


----------



## andthesaloon

I'm not all too sure, but he's been playing with my friend in Tuscon, so I'm assuming there.


----------



## MrD

DO you have a link or anything for verification?


----------



## andthesaloon

Alas not a public one. We've gotten a word from his brother and our friend who's been playing in AZ, but they were more private messages.


----------



## Spacegrrl

so he's out of rehab and stuff? that's awesome. though I doubt I'll ever get to one of his shows, unless he plays over here sometime, which seems unlikely. but whatever, still awesome.


----------



## GLASZ

Wow great to hear! I have sent him a handful of emails to the WDU website in the time he was in rehab but never got any responses. It's weird he's in Az though, I figured he would do a return show at least first in Brattleboro. Oh well though, keep us updated if you hear anything new. And how long have you lived in Turners, I don't think I have seen you around, then again I have no reason to go there much anymore?


----------



## pip

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! this made my day.


----------



## Skye

Wingnut Dishwashers Union!


----------



## 5ealchris

This guy uploaded a few songs from one of his more recent shows, recording quality isn't that great but I like what I hear!!!

YouTube - ROCKTHE40S's Channel


----------



## sons of vipers

cant wait for new recorded material to be released! glad he's out of rehab and doin well


----------



## BLEVE

5ealchris said:


> This guy uploaded a few songs from one of his more recent shows, recording quality isn't that great but I like what I hear!!!
> 
> YouTube - ROCKTHE40S's Channel






Skye said:


> YouTube - ROCKTHE40S's Channel


 
awesome. thank you. i was worried that he wasnt going to play anymore. i feel better knowing that he is.


----------



## MrsaDeath

shit. i thought i wouldnt have to hear those songs ever again.


----------



## twitches

hes playing plan-it-x fest in bloomington indianna in june
also hes playing some festival in tuscon in the middle of april


----------

